# How many tanks do you have?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Haha I was just curious how many tanks everyone has. Since we all seem to have been struck by MTS! Haha so just betta tanks, then tanks total  have fun!

I have: 3 betta tanks, 5 total

Just bettas:
10 gallon
5 gallon
5 gallon

Sorority:
29 gallon+neons

Also:
50 gallon


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I have 13 tanks.lol


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I have 1 split ten gal but working on getting another...... maybe a 5 gallon to split and turn my 10 gal into a sorority!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> I have 13 tanks.lol


WOW! haha what size tanks are they?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're 2.5G and I have a couple 1G for the ones that have fin rot.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

wow i wish i had that kind of room  haha


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I'm maxed out.lol I do water changes twice a week on all of my 2.5Gs and the 1Gs three times so I'm very busy.lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's what I've got!!

3 10 gallons! Two are divided into three parts, and one will be a sorority in the future. 

Then I have a 5 gallon that is divided. 

This winter, I'm planning on setting up two 2g tanks!!!!  I'm so excited....


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yayy!! That is VERY exciting!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 11 bettas and 11 different containers ranging from 1 gallon to 2.5 gallons.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

Betta Tanks:
1/2 gallon temp. (Scuito)
1/2 gallon temp. (new boy)
1/4 gallon very temp. (Ami)
Future Betta Tanks: (for all of my betta's)
1 1/2 gallon
1 1/2 gallon
1 1/2 gallon
Other tanks:
20 gallon? (my old turtle's tank)
55 gallon (my tortoise's tank. used to be a salt water tank)
5 gallon (somewhere in the house)
I know we have others, my dad was really into salt water fish for a while.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i have 25 tanks


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL!!  Do you do water changes in one day?


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i do the 16 smaller at once and another day of the week i do the larger ones

in total it only takes about 4-5 hours a week, and i dont mind doing it, its part of the hobby to me


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't know how you do it Christina.lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Someone told my Mom once that if you do something with love, it isn't work.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah, if you love what you're doing you'll never work a day in your life. Thats why my family goes crazy over things that I do with my tank but I'm excited about doing all the work!


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I have one 1 gallon and one 10 gallon. So 2 tanks total....... for now ;D


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

i love every minute of it......knowing that their entire world is in my hands...i try to be the best fish mommy they could have.....i just get sucha thrill outa seeing them all thrive and seem happy........

i asked them if they were happy , noone answered, they just wiggled their tails......:lol:


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I totally understand! my family thinks I'm nuts when I'm all excited to clean my tanks!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

mine justs laughs and says whatever makes you happy....


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Lets see I have:

44 gallon Corner tank Community and girl bettas
10 gallon girl bettas
2 10 gallon boy betta 3 in each
5 gallon divided in 2 male betta
4 2 gallon betta tanks 
2 2.5 gallon betta
1 3 gallon betta 
2 20 gallon planted community tanks
1 1 gallon temp container

so that is a total of 14 tanks. and one tuppaware type container. LOL : )

I agree if its what you love its not work. My tanks are my fun thing to do. LOL


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I have 6 up and running.

1 - 45 gal. hex. community tank
1 - 5 gal. betta tank
4 - 2.5 gal betta tanks

More to come once we move to bigger place. Then I'll be adding a 75 - 100 gal. community and restocking my 45 gal. with fancy guppies (subject to change).


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I just have one 16. Sometime in the future, I'm going to get a 20 long with a combo of tiny fish. Something like Endlers and celestial danios? Not sure yet.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I have ..geez. 15 tanks, not including the 30 gallon I still have to set up (missing a few things..) It's not the most organized set up which is why I'm eager to get the 30 gallon ready to go so I can split it and eliminate some of the smaller tanks and also give my males a better place to live. . The smaller tanks range from large size critter keepers to 5 gallons.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I have 10 tanks, ranging from with 2 one gallons, 2 four gallons, 4 two and a half gallons, 1 five gallon, and a 3/4 gallon bowl


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

my little 10 gallon is being split again tomorrow! Getting a girl and naming her Peanuts. She's Carolina's sister (iheartmyfishies' girlie). Can't wait XD!


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*I have 13 tanks in all, I have *

*1 thirty gallon with my gals in*
*2- 1.5 gallon with 2 crowntail males in*
*4- 2.5 gallon eclipse divided*
*2-10 gallon, 1 has a crowntail alone with snails, the other has 3 fancy goldfish and my deltatail Boo in it.*
*1-10 gallon with my betta fry in it*
*1-30 gallon with 2 oscars in it*
*1-2.5 with a crowtail in it*
*& last but not least a 75 gallon with south americans and african cichlids in it* :shock:


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

I have three bettas, and three tanks. 2- 3 gallons and 1- 10 gallon.


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

*Tanks*

:-DI have 1 betta tank but I wan't a different one f or Christmas.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm getting a .5 gallon today. So I can take Amarilla out of the very temp 1/4 gallon. Can't wait for Christmas....They will have their own 1 1/2 gallon then =]


----------



## Yuuki (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm up to 3 tanks right now. All 5 gallons. 3 bettas; 1 girl and 2 boys. 

But... I'm in the process of cycling a 10 gallon for two more bettas! I was bitten by the betta bug! x3


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I just got my 10 gal sorority set up, so I'm pretty happy! I can't wait to get all the things I need to set up the 30 gal I got from my dad's friend..I'm probably going to split it for 3 or 4 males since I need to free up some space in the kitchen..Fishtanks everywhere! XD


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I now have a 3 way split ten gallon. Hoping on making it into two, and getting a two or 5 gal for Heidi alone.


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a ten gallon split four ways for the boys, and four little tanks ranging from 1 gal-2.5 gal. (One is empty and ready in case I need to take somebody out of the divided tank.)


----------

